# Honey and her Hoof



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

For those of you at the end of your tether with teething puppies, I highly recommend either stag bars or empty hooves to keep them distracted from nipping you or the kids. If Honey gets too bitey, the hoof seems to take the edge off and she can go at it for a good 10 mins! You can order them from Paws Trading. x

Here's a clip:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn3XxFjWKdY&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Look at her go! She obviously LOVES it! I've never bought hooves before - where did you get it?


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She's enjoying that


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

They are good...I have ordered some.

Here is the link for all

http://www.pawstrading.co.uk/natural-dog-treats-empty-hooves-4-101530-or-60-1470-p.asp


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

That looks like something Hattie would love. They don't sell them at my local pet shop, so I may have to look further afield.

She had a pigs ear from the breeder that lasted for ages. However when I bought an ear from the pet shop it was much more brittle and she polished it off very quickly. Does anyone know where you can get the really sturdy thick ones?


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Oooh interesting. I wanted to get some bits from the pet shop for Kipper, but the man said he shouldn't have anything too hard yet unless I wanted big vet dental bills..... is this true? Would he be allowed a hoof do you think?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I think the important thing is EMPTY hooves. Those with the innards are very rich but empty ones are great. Dogs love bits of horse hoof and frog(bits from the sole of the hoof) but too much can cause them to sick up undigested bits. Personally I am in favour of stag bars. Cow hooves can be bought at large pet outlets but most contain the structure of the foot.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Becky - you are right in that the hooves may be too hard for a very young pup. I think I will limit them until she's a bit older and try and get her more interested in the stag bars, although they are pretty hard too until they manage to get into them. We do use the empty hooves but they are really for Biscuit....it's just that she steals them! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Honey is gorgeous:love-eyes: What does Biscuit make of her? x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's warming up now. They spend a lot of time play fighting and he has what I'd call a low half-hearted growl with lots of toothy play but also some licking of faces too! The biggest problem I have is feeding her as he is so food driven that I have to sit in the play pen with her to make her eat, otherwise he would just hoover it up! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> He's warming up now. They spend a lot of time play fighting and he has what I'd call a low half-hearted growl with lots of toothy play but also some licking of faces too! The biggest problem I have is feeding her as he is so food driven that I have to sit in the play pen with her to make her eat, otherwise he would just hoover it up! x


That sounds really good after just a week.

We have a mis-match with eating as Maisie is very slow and Bess is a down-in-one girl! For ages I fed Bess behind the kitchen stairgate so Maisie could eat slowly in peace .... I can feed them together now and Bess is very respectful and leaves her to finish without trying to pinch it! x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Ahhh she absolutely loves that!! 

We gave Coco a pigs ear yesterday, she went crazy for it! She ran away with it straight away, like she knew it was something special. I broke a bit off as I thought the whole ear was too big for her, and yup, it was quite brittle so did not last long. But I'm glad now I know what she will think of as a really high value treat.


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> They are good...I have ordered some.
> 
> Here is the link for all
> 
> http://www.pawstrading.co.uk/natural-dog-treats-empty-hooves-4-101530-or-60-1470-p.asp


Many thanks-have mine ordered for when my boy comes home!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Has any one tried the Kong teething bars? I know a cavy we had loved the puppy kong filled or smeared with peanut butter, and he never demolished one either!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Kong teething bars? Or the puppy kong? We had a cavy puppy who loved it smeared inside with peanut butter. He chewed it for hours and never demolished it!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Just want to say a HUGE thanks to Jane for starting this thread! Binky has been sat munching her hoof (vicar )for 20 peaceful minutes! 

Stuck the bag in the freezer so extra hard


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Must order a hoof!!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

So cute . . . . the little face to the camera at the end


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow - never knew ou could get these. Life saver! Or rather, foot/arm/hand/shoe/sock/everything saver. Ours is 15 weeks - do you think hooves or stag bars are OK for him at that age, or should we wait a bit? Trying all sorts for his teething.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The video is lovely Jane.
Jolleys sell the stuffed ones I suppose you could scoop the inside out, mine ended up loose after they ad one but was probably the filling.x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley loves her hoof! Sami doesn't care for it, so she can enjoy it all by herself. I havent tried the stag bar yet, will see if I can find one. And Jane, I had never seen the video of Biscuit and Honey playing together, so enjoyed that as well! Who squeeled in the end? With us it is usually Sami!! That play looks very familiar!! They are very toothy and growl a lot, occasional barking . . getting better now . . down to about 2 rugged play times per day . . 1 in the morning and 1 before bedtime! So she is usually really worn out for bed and ready for her crate for some peace!! She is beginning to go to the door now and scratching, not every time, but better than 50%, so shes getting the idea now, just still have to watch her closely! Went to the vet for a nail trim and she weighed 7# at 14 weeks, so has gained 2lbs already! Sami is holding at 22#, thought surely he had lost a few with all the "aerobics" lately!! lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good puppy tip Jane .. 

Please add Biscuit and Honey to the Cockapoo Nose thread .. would love to see more pics of your lovely doggies xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Gus said:


> Wow - never knew ou could get these. Life saver! Or rather, foot/arm/hand/shoe/sock/everything saver. Ours is 15 weeks - do you think hooves or stag bars are OK for him at that age, or should we wait a bit? Trying all sorts for his teething.


Binky is 10 weeks and had has a stag bar, hoof and shoe thing...she loves them. No adverse affects as yet and they are designed for puppies so I figure it is fine.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Must order a hoof!!


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Nanci

It was Honey who squealed. Biscuit is now much better at stopping when she does. I love watching them play together....all that baring of teeth is so cute! x


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Got Benson some empty hooves after seeing Honey with hers! He loves it and it keeps him so much more occupied than the stag bar, so thanks for this thread it really was a life saver (at least for my sanity)


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are good aren't they. I would have preferred she took to the stag bar but once she'd had a taste of a hoof, that was it! x


----------

